# Bringing plants back from Thailand



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Len,

I learned something about this when Karen Randall did some excellent presentations for GSAS about her collecting trips to Thailand with Christel Kasselmann. From what I understand if the plants are healthy, no bugs, thoroughly cleaned (with no sick parts or dirt attached), properly marked as 'Propagation Plant Material', and have the necessary phytosanitary certificate you can bring in up to 12 plants through standard US Customs. More plants requires the plants to go through APHIS inspection station which you likely will want to avoid. Here is the page that supplied the following information.



> Propagative Plant Material (Plants/Plant Parts for
> Planting)
> Many plants may enter the United States from
> foreign countries, provided they meet certain entry
> ...


Have a great trip!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

As long as they aren't on a protected/endangered list with PCert the magic # is 12. the P-Certs maybe be the hardest part if you deal with anyone not shipping plants on a regular basis from Thailand. Contact ahead of time might be a good idea.

Keep in mind that is per person. So if you have traveling companions they can bring back plants also.

We will be expecting lots of Pics!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

+1 Dogfish!

And of course vegetative compensation for the excellent information we have provided! lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Stuff them all in a coffee thermos. Oh yeah, don't forget the shrimps too!! haha *kidding* 

Good luck with it bro! I hope you bring back lots of rare items for us to ohhhh and awww over.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Len - The permit for more that 12 plants is about $85 but the bureaucratic timetable is 45-60days to get it processed & in your hands. I believe now that can all be done online.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far, my biggest question would then be is there a way to get a phytosantary cert for a plant you collect yourself. I would really like to bring back some more uncommon things schismatoglottis and other small aroids. I'm ending my trip with 5 days in bangkok so if you can get one there on stuff you collect that would be my best option.

Len


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Len,

Maybe this will help! I would print of the required forms and not count on them having what you need.



> 4. Make a request for the pest-free certificate
> - Bangkok: Standard and Plant Inspection Service Division, Warehouse Office 2, Bangkok International Airport, Tel. (66 2) 5042719-20, 5351696, 5237652-3 Fax. 5042720, 5237653


Added: Thinking further on this I would probably check with the above office when I arrived to make sure they could handle my needs or hopefully send me to the correct facility if they can't.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Bump for added info above.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Len,
> 
> Maybe this will help! I would print of the required forms and not count on them having what you need.
> 
> ...


That would be perfect, thanks and if anyone has any other suggestions let me know, 12 plants is more than enough for me so no need to worry about additional permits and paperwork, I'm going to stay away from orchids because they cause cites issues but most aroids are ok (I really want to try and find the aglaonema pictum "tricolor" that Xue has so I plan on doing some store shopping as well) This trip is to meet my brother (who is stationed in Afganistan) while he is on leave so while we plan on doing some hiking in the jungles it isn't a hardcore collecting trip so I probably won't find too many cool crypts or anything but small asian aroids are actually harder to find here in the states than crypts so I'm going to focus on them.

Len


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

you need to go to JAPAN lol to get that velvet tricolor!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

klaus07 said:


> you need to go to JAPAN lol to get that velvet tricolor!


Yeah I know that is were I've seen it sold but most of those crazy hybrids were actually propogated in Thailand so there is a chance something like it can be found there.

Len


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm supposed to be going to thialand in august/september and hope to do a little of the same. I will have to bookmark this for reference. Make sure you update this with how everything went and if there were any problems.


----------

